# World's Strongest Man



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone watching the World's Strongest Man competition on ESPN2?

It's pretty cool!

You have to be able to deadlift at least 800lbs to compete in this thing from what I can tell.

They said the car deadlift was almost 700lbs and they were doing 6-10 reps with it.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

I was watching part of it earlier....was this a new one or rerun?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 1, 2003)

the reruns are on like every other day, they show it soo much.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2003)

Yesterday ESPN2 was showing reruns from the past several years. I watched the 2000 one. The shows are entertaining, to say the least.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 2, 2003)

I like those old contests when they have the competitors squatting women.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2003)

they showed up til 2001 last night.

it really inspired me, I am going to do deadlifts today!


----------



## Badger (Jan 3, 2003)

I watched several of them off and on.  I just didn't know what year was being shown.  I didn't take the time to do any info search either but I did like watching them.  Even the "smaller" men were friggin huge.  I can't imagine being that size.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2003)

actually, they say on each show which year it is.


----------



## dino (Jan 24, 2003)

Hugo Girard won it, and he was on local TV this morning cause he is from my area...Damn he is a big boy!


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah I watch that pretty frequently... Awsome to see some of the brute strength these guys have...Incredible


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

My favorite show!  Prince check out www.pudzian.pl  He is the current(2yrs) WSM.  I hope that the new ones come on soon, because I cant wait for Mariusz to dominate! haha!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

I love the Strongest Man competition. Its pretty cool to watch. And amazing what some of those guys can do. Anyone seen that one where the guy ripped the skin off the bottom of his feet  that looked liek it hurt.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

I just seen the one where the guy ripped the skin from the bottom of his ass 
This was during dead lifts and was posted on here a few times....Was pretty sick .


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Ouch, I don't think I have seen that one lol..


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

You don't want to see that one MG.... 
Not a pleasant site


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 3, 2004)

i always root for Magnus Samuelsson.  a great part of my ethnic makeup is swedish.  plus, hes cool   and can bench 600 lbs 

http://www.magnus-samuelsson.net/en/?view=bio


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2004)

Here is Tank doing his Wild Goose Call


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2004)

Did anyone see another monkey in here?


----------



## Jay-B (Jun 3, 2004)

this guy premier is talkin about is sick he dominates the comp now its crazy to watch his viens bulge ass hes pullin a train that straped to his back, his 2002 win was on today and a couple of nights ago they were showing his 2003 win.


----------



## kvyd (Jun 25, 2004)

anybody see the one where one guy ripped his quad it like popped


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2004)

I saw one from a while back where Franco Columbo Dislocated his knee carrying a refrigerator on his back.  I believe Lou Ferrigno was in the same competition.

Mariusz does dominate quite well, but I bet we see some new blood come up this year.


----------



## Larva (Jun 28, 2004)

oh i love those, i remember seeing this 19 year old kid in one and he was huge and strong for his age kept up with the big guys


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 7, 2004)

dino said:
			
		

> Hugo Girard won it, and he was on local TV this morning cause he is from my area...Damn he is a big boy!


Hi there neighbour... I live here too...


----------



## kvyd (Jul 7, 2004)

God nothing gets me pumped for a workout quite like re runs of WSM!


----------

